
Will coronavirus kill me (1% chance) - glassofchaitea
https://willcoronaviruskillme.com
======
scrandle
Does this answer yes on 1% of website loads?

While a fun little website, I think it would be helpful If you added some
links to useful information at the bottom of the page.

1% is the broad statistic, but for people like me, this could actually kill
me.

~~~
glassofchaitea
Exactly, the page has a 1% chance of displaying "YES". It is tough since age
has so much to do with how severe the virus is. Ended up sticking with the
broad statistic to keep it simple. Will add more info to the bottom later
tonight though!

------
djcarneasada
nice

